# Temporary Foster Care



## Rachel Macauley (Dec 23, 2018)

Hi, I’m posting this out of desperation as I have run out of options for my fur baby. I was illegally evicted from my home in the summer and as a result my cat has been cared for by my sister however my nephew is reacting to cat hair which is causing severe azmer fair up and she can no longer look after him. I am just awaiting to be rehomed but I can’t give the cat up as he has a special bond with my son who sits on the autistic spectrum, having to give up his cat would break his heart as he is only thing that can keep my son calm. Does anyone know of temporary foster places I can look into? As I’m only looking for him to placed for 3 months? Any suggestions would be appreciated


----------



## Jcatbird (Nov 17, 2018)

Hello! I am in the States and too far away to offer foster but I have posted about your dilemma. I raised a child confined to a wheelchair and I fully understand the importance of having your kitty with your son. I know that our cats caused my daughter to be encouraged to do more than she might have otherwise. She pushed the boundaries of what was expected of her and found great comfort and joy through her relationships with the kitties. I think it would help a great deal to have some idea of your location. There are many people who know about the foster system there and might be better able to offer help if they had an idea about how far away you are. I did tag your ID a couple of places. A welcome to new members, is one of the threads. Please don’t give up. There are many people who care about your kitty and your family. I hope to hear that everything has a happy ending for you! I have your thread in my watch and will check back in if I see a new post from you. We are all wishing you the best.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Rachel Macauley said:


> Hi, I'm posting this out of desperation as I have run out of options for my fur baby. I was illegally evicted from my home in the summer and as a result my cat has been cared for by my sister however my nephew is reacting to cat hair which is causing severe azmer fair up and she can no longer look after him. I am just awaiting to be rehomed but I can't give the cat up as he has a special bond with my son who sits on the autistic spectrum, having to give up his cat would break his heart as he is only thing that can keep my son calm. Does anyone know of temporary foster places I can look into? As I'm only looking for him to placed for 3 months? Any suggestions would be appreciated


Hi @Rachel Macauley.  Your best bet would be to contact all the Cat Rescue charities in your area. Most of them will have volunteer foster carers who usually foster kittens and nursing mum cats during the kitten season. The kitten season is over now until next March, and there may be a foster carer who is able to help you. You would need to pay for food, cat litter and any veterinary care that arose, and to give a generous donation to the Rescue's funds.

Bear in mind most foster carers have their own cats and will therefore keep their foster cats separately, confined to pens, either within the home, or heated cat pens in the garden. .

Alternatively you could approach reputable catteries in your area and see if you could negotiate a reduced rate for a 3 months stay. As it is a quiet time of year (after the Christmas holiday season and before the summer holiday season starts) they may be able to help you.

I wish you good luck, and hope you manage to find somewhere for your beloved cat.

p.s. if you would like to say which area of the UK you live in, we may be able to suggest specific Rescues or Catteries to try.


----------



## Rachel Macauley (Dec 23, 2018)

chillminx said:


> Hi @Rachel Macauley.  Your best bet would be to contact all the Cat Rescue charities in your area. Most of them will have volunteer foster carers who usually foster kittens and nursing mum cats during the kitten season. The kitten season is over now until next March, and there may be a foster carer who is able to help you. You would need to pay for food, cat litter and any veterinary care that arose, and to give a generous donation to the Rescue's funds.
> 
> Bear in mind most foster carers have their own cats and will therefore keep their foster cats separately, confined to pens, either within the home, or heated cat pens in the garden. .
> 
> ...


Hi, thank you for your reply and suggestions they are very much appreciated. I live in Kent


----------



## Rachel Macauley (Dec 23, 2018)

Jcatbird said:


> Hello! I am in the States and too far away to offer foster but I have posted about your dilemma. I raised a child confined to a wheelchair and I fully understand the importance of having your kitty with your son. I know that our cats caused my daughter to be encouraged to do more than she might have otherwise. She pushed the boundaries of what was expected of her and found great comfort and joy through her relationships with the kitties. I think it would help a great deal to have some idea of your location. There are many people who know about the foster system there and might be better able to offer help if they had an idea about how far away you are. I did tag your ID a couple of places. A welcome to new members, is one of the threads. Please don't give up. There are many people who care about your kitty and your family. I hope to hear that everything has a happy ending for you! I have your thread in my watch and will check back in if I see a new post from you. We are all wishing you the best.


Hi, thank you for your reply and tags, I live in Kent so ideally looking for a foster carer in this area


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

@Rachel Macauley: Have you tried Romney House Cat Rescue; they are in Downe in Kent. They have a very nice set-up there and I'm sure Silvana would help out if she could, if you emphasise that it would only be for a few months and that you will pay for his keep, as she herself will be at bursting point come the kitten season in a few months' time.. Will you keep us updated? :Cat


----------



## Rachel Macauley (Dec 23, 2018)

Calvine said:


> @Rachel Macauley: Have you tried Romney House Cat Rescue; they are in Downe in Kent. They have a very nice set-up there and I'm sure Silvana would help out if she could, if you emphasise that it would only be for a few months and that you will pay for his keep, as she herself will be at bursting point come the kitten season. Will you keep us updated? :Cat


Hi, thank you for your reply. I haven't heard of this place before but will contact after Christmas to find out if they can offer any temporary foster support for my cat


----------



## mightyboosh (Nov 17, 2018)

I'm willing to help but I'm quite a way off in Burnley, Lancs. I sent you a PM.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Rachel Macauley said:


> Hi, thank you for your reply. I haven't heard of this place before but will contact after Christmas to find out if they can offer any temporary foster support for my cat


It would be great if they could: your cat would be in very caring hands.


----------



## XScarletZ (Nov 10, 2018)

I would love to help you but I’m quite far in Birmingham and we’re currently moving houses which most likely will be stressful for your cat. I wish you the best of luck, do you have any friends or even anybody you are acquainted to who can help? Maybe if you ask around, you’ll find someone? I’m talking everybody who is acquainted to you, maybe your son’s teacher, or a co-worker, etc. Wish you the best.


----------



## Rachel Macauley (Dec 23, 2018)

Hi all

Thank you so much for your replies and suggestions. Unfortunately I have not had any luck as yet so am now having to consider looking for a foster placement outside of Kent. I’m prepared to travel anywhere to resolve this issue temporarily as I’ve just been advised that my nephew is having a reaction to cat which is having an increased effect on his asthma as a result he needs stronger pumps. 
My son is struggling with the prospect of rehoming his best friend


----------



## XScarletZ (Nov 10, 2018)

Rachel Macauley said:


> Hi all
> 
> Thank you so much for your replies and suggestions. Unfortunately I have not had any luck as yet so am now having to consider looking for a foster placement outside of Kent. I'm prepared to travel anywhere to resolve this issue temporarily as I've just been advised that my nephew is having a reaction to cat which is having an increased effect on his asthma as a result he needs stronger pumps.
> My son is struggling with the prospect of rehoming his best friend


I wish you the best of luck, hopefully somebody in this forum can help if you are willing to find a foster home outside of Kent. Once again, good luck!


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

Sorry that I can't help directly.

However, can I suggest trying petalcleanse
https://www.amazon.co.uk/AirCleanse...d=1549485271&sr=8-1&keywords=petalcleanse+cat

I use the dog version and find it effective.

If I were you I would be tempted to try Twitter and tweet one of the Autism charities to see if they could assist with cattery fees. You could ask the Cinnamon Trust if they could recommend someone.

Would it help if the cat was a therapy animal? Could your GP say that it is essential your son has his cat as a support animal so that it is allowed in your current accommodation? Do you have a social worker as they might have a cattery contract with reduced rates?


----------

